# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  'AKP Öcalan'a Mandela modeli düşünüyor'

## bozok

*'ücalan'a Mandela modeli düşünülüyor'* 



*MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Bölükbaşı: ücalan'a “Mandela modeli” uygulanarak ev hapsi getirilecek*

*Deniz GüüER / VATAN ANKARA* 

“İstihbaratım sağlam” diyen MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Bölükbaşı, referandum sonrasında AKP’nin “Genel af” çıkaracağını ve ücalan’a süreç içinde “Mandela modeli” uygulanarak ev hapsi getirileceğini öne sürüyor. 

MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Deniz Bölükbaşı, referandum kampanyalarında ortaya atılan iddialar ve referandum sonrası için ilginç iddialarda bulundu. Bölükbaşı VATAN’ın sorularını şöyle yanıtladı. 

** Sayın Başbakan, “Bedelini ödeyen ülkücüler evet, ödemeyenler hayır diyor” yorumu yaptı?*
Sanırsınız ki Başbakan aslında ülkücüydü, 30 yıldır bu hislerini bastırdı, dışa vuramadı. Mustafa Pehlivanoğlu’nun mektubunu okurken de açığa çıktı. Bunlar Başbakan’ın zor durumda olduğunu gösteriyor. Milli irade dolandırıcılığına soyunan Başbakan, hukuki, vicdani, ahlaki bütün gayri meşru yolları deniyor. Bu da onlardan biri. Sana mı kaldı? Başbakan siyasi kariyeri boyunca ülkücüleri her zaman kendince aşağılamaya çalışmıştır. ülkücülüğü Başbakan’la mı tartışayım, geçmişi ortada. 

** Kampanyanızda “Anayasa bölecek” diyorsunuz. Hangi maddede böyle bir yorum var?* 
Tam da konunun özü budur. Başbakan ve AKP’nin iki gizli gündemi anayasa paketine tuzak maddeler halinde yerleştirilmiştir. HSYK ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yapısının değiştirilmesi. 17 Nisan 2010, anayasa paketi Meclis’e geldi ve Başbakan TV 24’te şunları söyledi: “Bu paket bizim açılım sürecinin çok önemli bir adımıdır. İlerde atacağımız adımların önü açılacaktır.” O açılımın ne olduğunu anlayabilmek için Habur’u hatırlamak yeter. Habur bu açılımın aynasıdır, bu anayasa değişiklik paketi de anahtarıdır. 

** Nasıl bir anahtar?*
Açılımda Başbakan PKK’nın taleplerini taksit taksit hayata geçirmeye angaje olmuştur. “Türkiyelilik” zırvası ekseninde yeni bir kimlik, eğitim sistemimize kademeli olarak Kürtçe’nin alınmasının önünün açılması, bir nevi eyaletler sistemine geçişin alt yapısının hazırlanması, genel af... Ama Anayasa’nın 3. maddesi değişmez hükümdür. Bu hüküm durduğu müddetçe siz PKK’nın bu taleplerini hayata geçirmeye kalkarsanız, Anayasa suçu işlemiş olursunuz. 

** Bu madde değişmiyor ki?*
O maddeye aykırı davranırsanız, ‘Bölünmez bütünlük ilkesine aykırı eylemlerin odağı’ haline gelirsiniz. Sizi Yüce Divan sıfatıyla Anayasa Mahkemesi yargılar. İkincisi, partiniz aynı gerekçeyle kapatılır. Bunları Meclis’ten çoğunluğunuz olduğu için geçirirsiniz. Yine bu maddeye aykırı olduğu için AYM iptal eder. Sayın Başbakan bunun için Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni ele geçirmek istiyor. Açılımın önü böyle açılacak. “Kendi siyasi görüşüme uygun bir AYM oluşturursam, geçer” diyor. üok sevdiği tabirle Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni bertaraf ediyor. 

** HSYK düzenlemesi de tuzak diyeceksiniz?*
Evet. AKP hırsızlıklıklarının, yolsuzluklarının hesabını yargı önünde vermekten kaçmaktadır. Başbakan kendisini muhtemelen ilerde yargılayacak AYM’yi ele geçirmek istiyor. AKP’nin diğer hırsızlık yapanları ise adli mahkemelerde hesap verecek. Bunun için de HSYK’yı ele geçirmek istiyor. Türk milletini 12 Eylül’de aldatma imkanı bulabilirse -hiç zannetmiyorum ama- baskılar, korkular ve karanlıklar imparatorluğunun sivil diktatörlüğünü ilan etme önünde hiçbir engel kalmayacak.

** Genel af dediniz ama Başbakan, CHP Lideri’nin açıklamasından sonra kapıları kapattı?*
Allah Allah kapattı mı? Habur ne oldu peki? O rezaletini Başbakan, MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner’i göndererek, Barzani aracılığıyla Kandil çeteleriyle pazarlık sonucu hazırlamıştır. “Pişman değiliz, İmralı’nın talimatıyla geldik” diyenlere de ‘Sana etkin pişmanlık uyguluyorum, geç’ dediler. Bu bir af değil mi?

** Ama sonrasında tutuklandılar?*
Mecbur kaldıkları için tutukladılar. Ama Habur’da fiili af uygulandı. Başbakan geçmişte çok defa, ‘TCK 22 yani etkin pişmanlığı düzenleyen maddenin esnetilebileceğini’ söyledi. 

** Yine de af çıkacak mı diyorsunuz?* 
Sayın Başbakan bir affa hazırlanmaktadır diyorum. Barzani, Talabani ve ABD ile bu affın genel çerçevesi hakkında mutabakat aradıkları anlaşılıyor. Ana unsurlar şöyle: Kandil’deki 154 civarındaki sözde yönetici şimdilik af kapsamının dışında bırakılacak. Siyasi mülteci olarak üçüncü bir ülkeye gönderilecekler. 

** Hangi ülkeye?*
Bunun için önce İsveç düşünülmüştü. Fakat bir pürüz çıktığı anlaşılıyor. şimdi bir Körfez ülkesine gönderebilir miyiz pazarlığı yapmaktadırlar. Gitmek istemeyenler Kuzey Irak’ta kalabilecekler. Barzani onlara, ‘Elinize silah almayacaksınız. Türkiye aleyhine faaliyet gösteren bir siyasi parti olarak kalabilirsiniz’ demiştir. 

** Etkin pişmanlık genel affa mı benzetilecek?*
Etkin pişmanlık hükmü esnetilecek ve diğer teröristler teröre karışıp karışmadığına, pişman olup olmadığına bakmadan getirilecekler. Bunlara rehabilitasyon programları uygulanacak. Toplumsal hayata yeniden entegre olmaları, iş kurmaları için kredi verilecek, maddi yardım yapılacak. İkincisi siyasi hayata katılmalarının sağlanmasıdır ve PKK hüviyetiyle siyasette yer alıp parlamentoya geleceklerdir. 

** CHP’den bazı isimler “Genel af ücalan’ı da kapsar” diyor?*
Ama Sayın Başbakan çok iyi biliyor ki, İmralı canisi ve af yan yana gelirse Türkiye ayağa kalkar. İmralı’daki misafirlik şartlarını düzeltilttiler. İngiltere’den nem geçirmeyecek duvar kağıtları falan yapıldı. ürgütü yönetmesine hiç ses çıkarmıyorlar. Bir süre sonra siyasi çözüm sürecine paralel olarak ve imkan bulabilirlerse ücalan’ı ev hapsine -Mandela modelinde olduğu gibi- almayı planlıyorlar. üok uzun vadede, ‘Toplumsal yaralar sarıldı, yeni dönem başlıyor’ diyerek affetmeyi hedefliyorlar.

** İstihbaratınız sağlam gibi konuşuyorsunuz?*
Ben 35 yıl Dışişleri’nde görev yaptıktan sonra siyasete girdim. üok sağlam denilebilir. 

** Hangi Körfez ülkesi ve pazarlıklar kimler arasında yürütülüyor?*
Barzani üzerinden yürütülüyor. Eskiden MİT Müsteşarı gitmişti. şimdi kim gidiyor bilmiyorum. Yeni müsteşar nerelere gidiyor bakarsanız çıkar.

** Boykot kararına iktidar da destek vermiyor ama?*
Bu boykot AKP’nin işine yarar. Genel Başkan, İmralı görüşmesini söylediğinde Başbakan, ‘şerefsizler’ dedi, sonra kabul etti ve “Devlet görüşür” dedi. MİT MHP’ye mi bağlı, Başbakan’a mı? İmralı 27 Ağustos’ta “Halkımız AKP’yi samimi, ciddi görürse evete döner” diyor. Yani “Sen bu değişikliği yetersiz de bulsan evet de, sonra ben kapsamlı bir anayasa değişikliği yapacağım. Senin taleplerin de yer alacak” pazarlığı var ortada. Başbakan, PKK’ya vadeli çek veriyor. Boykot sahte bir boykottur. O bölgenin sandıkları açıldığında ne sonuç çıkacağını göreceksiniz. 

** Sayın Bahçeli’nin koalisyon hükümeti döneminde Barzani’ye para gönderdiği iddiaları gündeme geldi?*
üok ilginç değil mi? Referandum sürecinde birden 57. hükümet döneminde Barzani’ye Bahçeli’nin onayıyla para, silah verildiği iddiaları ortaya atılıyor. Bunu yazan gazete Başbakan’ın, 2 kamu bankasından usulsüz kredi verdirerek üalık’a aldırdığı Sabah. Zamanlaması çok ilginç. Sayın Bahçeli, ‘Devletin arşivi elinde, böyle bir belge varsa dürüst ve namusluysan açıkla’ dedi. O döneme ait tüm bilgi ve belgeler bizim de elimizde. Ben o müzakereleri yöneten heyetin başkanıydım. Sayın Başbakan namuslu ve dürüstse açıklasın diyoruz, hala da bekliyoruz. 

** Siz neden açıklamıyorsunuz?*
57. hükümette Barzani’ye hiçbir yardım yapılmamıştır. 1997-1999 arası bazı şeyler dışında. Biz 1999’dan sonra geldik.

** “97-99’da yapılıyordu” gibi mi okumalıyız?*
AKP’nin 2002-2010’u da katalım açıklasın Başbakan. Zaten yeri geldiğinde biz açıklarız dedik. Bu iddialar ortaya atıldı çünkü AKP-PKK pazarlığı suçüstü halinde yakalandı. Kafaları bulandırmak için yapıldığı ortada. Ama biz 1994’ten 2010’a kadar ne yapıldığını açıklayacağız. Başbakan’ın ne yaptığı dahil.

** ‘1997-99’da para ödemesi mi yapıldı’ diye sorayım o zaman?*
Devlet sırlarına girmem. Başbakan’ın elinde son 15 yılın kayıtları var. Para verildi mi, Sayın Başbakan’a sormak lazım. Devlet sırlarının sınırına geldiği için girmek istemiyorum ama açıklasın. AKP iktidarı döneminde ve hala da Barzani’ye para ödemesi yapılıyor mu, siz sorun. 

** Koalisyon döneminde ücalan ile bir şekilde temas sağlanıyor muydu?*
İmralı canisiyle istihbarat amaçlı görüşmeler oldu mu olmadı mı bilmiyorum. Ama son görüşmenin önemi, zamanlaması, içeriği ve amacıdır. İstihbarat almak amaçlı değil -geçmiştekiler öyle olduysa ki bilmiyorum- referandumda evet pazarlığıdır. 

** İstihbarat amaçlı görüşüldü mü, görüşülebilir mi?*
Bilemiyorum. MİT nasıl çalışır onu da bilmem. Ama referandum sürecinde 4 defa görüşüldüğü söylenmektedir. 

** ABD, Irak’tan çekiliyor, yeni bir dönem başlarken BDP’den ‘üzerklik’ sesleri yükseliyor?*
Başbakan’ın PKK açılımı, ABD projesidir. 2007 yılında Bush görüşmesinde,’Biz gidince Barzani ve Talabi’den Irak’ın Arap unsurları intikam alacaktır. Bunları size emanet etmek istiyoruz’ denilmiştir. Yani Türkiye’ye bir nevi siyasi üekiç Güç rolü verilmek isteniyor.

*ABD’NİN GİDERKEN VERDİğİ SİLAHLARIN BİR KISMI DA PKK’YA GİTTİ*

** ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı Türkiye’ye geldi. Birlik ve silahlar nasıl çekilecek?*
O birlikler ve silahlar hangi yoldan girdilerse o yoldan geri çekileceklerdir. Ağır teçhizatın bir kısmını zaten Barzani’nin iç kuvvetlerine verdiler. Hiç şüpheniz olmasın Barzani’ye verdikleri silahların bir kısmı da PKK’ya gitti. Bir de AKP 2003 yılından sonra Resmi Gazete’de yayınlanmamış, 3 gizli bakanlar kurulu kararnamesi ile Türkiye üzerinden ABD’nin tüm silah ve mühimmatının taşınmasına zaten izin vermiştir. İncirlik üssü’nün hassas silah ve malzeme taşınması için merkez olarak kullanılmasına da izin verilmiştir. 

** Tezkere gerekecek mi?*
ABD muharip birlikleri Irak’tan çekilirken askeri birlik ve malzeme olarak Türkiye kullanılacak mı? Tezkereyi Sayın Davutoğlu’na sormak lazım. üünkü ilgili anayasa maddesi ‘Yabancı silahlı kuvvet ve unsurlarının Türkiye’ye gelmesi TBMM’nin kararına bağlıdır’ diyor. Sayın Davutoğlu bunu ‘Konuşlanmayacak, transit geçecekler’ diye mi yorumluyor? Bunun sonucu olarak da ‘Tezkereye gerek yok’ mu diyor? ünce hükümet ne düşündüğünü söylesin, sonrasında konuşuruz. 


*GüLEN KADINLARA POZİTİF AYRIMCILIK İüİN Mİ ‘üLüLERİ KALDIRALIM’ DİYOR*

** Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabını okudunuz mu?*
Göz attım. İddialar ciddi ama aynı ciddiyetle takip ediliyor mu bilemiyorum. Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı bir soruşturma başlattı. Cemaat, ilginç bir cemaat. En son ‘Evet’ saflarına okyanus ötesinde yaşayan, Türkiye’de gelişmeler hakkında kendini siyasi fetva makamı olarak gören Fethullan Gülen hocaefendi de katıldı. ‘Canlılar da yetmez ölüleri de mezarlarından kaldırnıp oy kullandırılam’ dedi. Türk milleti kendi kendine şunu sorsun: Acaba Gülen hocaefendi, ‘Kadınlara pozitif ayrımcılık Türkiye için hayati bir şey. ülüleri kaldıralım da bu geçsin’ diye mi ortaya çıktı. Yoksa Gülen’in hayati bulduğu bu pakette başka maddeler mi var? O iki tuzak madde mi ölüleri ayaklandıralım demeye sevk etti?


03.09.2010 Cuma /* VATAN*

----------

